# Value of a Case W-18?



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Is this a pretty decent loader for mulch and salt operations?

I have a chance to do a sealed bid on one of these which appears to be in very good condition. It has 1350 hours on it. Ill place a link to a picture below.

Im wondering what would be considered an outstanding deal from my perspective? In other words, at what price point would I be stealing the thing?

Also, as I inspect it, what should I be wary of on this model? Are these 4WD? Any help appreciated!

http://www.turfquip.com/fsd6147.jpg


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

This has got to be THE machine for salt and mulch. I'd love to have one just for our use at our shop. Yes it is 4wd. With 1350 hours its not used up by any means. Check the hyd. cylinders and where the axle seals are. Tires look acceptable. I see loaders like this go for anywhere from $10k to$25k dependent on hours. If you could get it for the lower figure you'd just about steal this one. I hate sealed bid auctions. Good Luck
Scott


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks Scott, I appreciate your input. I failed to mention this is a 1980 model. That's pretty old but the low hours is a strong plus.

How DOES the age of this machine influence the price range you gave me...greatly, a little, not at all, etc.?


----------



## EarthTech Landscapes (Feb 7, 2001)

it looks like a pretty clean machine. Age does matter and it does effect the value. but the low hours are a plus. if you can pick the machine up for any where in the low teens you have gotten a good deal.


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Thank you Earth Tech. Well, if low teens is a good deal, I'll make that my intended selling point IF I get the machine. That means in order to make a reasonable profit, I'll have to bid LOWER than 10K. I agree, the machine looks very clean for it's age so what the heck, life is a gamble right?


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

I take it from your last post that you intend to resell this machine. I take it now that your from turfquip.com.(duh on my part) Love your website. Age matters with machines but more on skids and backhoes. Its a technology thing. Case loaders have no problems due to the amount of dealers and the resiliency of the Case product line. Parts are not a problem in other words. Good luck and make some money. Just don't make it all off me.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

That looks like a clean machine-if you get it under 10-i think your doing great,the hrs are way low,as long as there are no leaks and the major stuff all works,Id go for it.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

We have a 1986? and it pushes a 16' Protech no problem and the value is between 15-20 thousand

Good Luck


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I would thing that price would be around $18-25K if not more .and they are 4x4 .It's not a bad size machine for mulch and snow work.


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks guys. I think greed is getting the best of me. I am fanticising about buying it for 5 - 7K hehe.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Watch that greed thing. By the way, where was this machine at again? (heh,heh,heh) Anyway, I've been hawking the equipment shoppers and it looks like resale of about $15k to $20k is about right. Man I like messing with machinery and used car dealers.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

This may seem minor but it is something that has really steered(no pun intended)me away from Case and Int.,payloader ect is the fact that the operator postion is on the front section and not on the rear. So what you say,well in tight places when sitting on the rear section you are either moving or looking at the section moving,when positioned over the front it is easy to lose track of how close the rear is to objects,because you the operator may not be moving near as much as the back section.Minor, but for the money I'd rather have a Cat 920 or JD 544 were this is not a problem.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I've posted this before ,but the best place to look at and get an idea of price on diffrent equipment out there is http://www.machinerytrader.com .Make sure you choose machines for sale to look at equipment you can actually buy.The other nice feature of this site is the auction results.These are attainable just by choosing auction results instead of machines for sale.This will give you an idea of how much you might pay if you were to find a particular machine at auction. I look at this site often when thinking about selling or buying a piece of equipment to compare prices as well as look at the pictures to compare machine condition.


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

My experience with the older Case equipment has been very good, I dont believe that the engine hours are accurate. Either the Hobbs has rolled over once, or somewhere along the way it has been disconnected. Just something to consider.

Paul


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

*Follow Up*

The winning bid was 18,000. It probably went to an end user as opposed to a broker.

Thanks for your assistance everyone.

Ed


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I wasn't to far off with my price .The new case loaders are great but very pricy. If your looking for a small loader I think the Komatsu or Volvo look pretty good like a 120 -
180 or L50-L70.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Now cat don't take all the credit I hit that price pretty close too . End users win these types of bids and being one I am happy to see that. I would love to have a loader like that one but I wonder how I'd look taking my kids to baseball practice in one?


----------



## lawnboy53 (Jan 19, 2001)

SCL, You could put bleachers in the bucket and take the whole team out for Ice cream.


----------

